# Knitting machines



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday I bought a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine at JoAnn's using a 70% off coupon. This afternoon I finally was able to have a place to set it up away from the cats.  So far I have knitted the learning sample (10 inches by 12 inches and destined to be a baby hat) and have started on a scarf (lesson 1). So far, so good. I did read comments and tips on-line and watched several YouTube videos before I bought this machine as the reviews are either very good or very bad.  

This is a very basic manual knitting machine.

Anyone else have a knitting machine? Do you use it a lot?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got the same one and used it a lot. I love it .  I've made sweaters and blankets .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have one, but have toyed with the idea a few times.  Can you let us know how things continue, what you like and don't like about it?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just removed the lesson scarf from the loom. I will do the finish work on it later. DH just asked if I would knit him a Dr. Who scarf.  That will have to wait until after all of the baby shower gifts are finished. 

So far the main problem I am having is that the yarn wants to go over the stripper plates at the end/beginning of each row. What I have been doing so far is to make sure I clear all the needles at the end of each row. Is there something I am doing wrong to make this happen? I am making sure I clear the row so that all the stitches are knitted as it says in the manual but it looks to me as if that is causing the other problem. 

In any case, a scarf the first evening is great.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

anna when you complete a row and you go back, kept the yarn snug as you push the bobbin back this will kept the yarn from causing a loop at the end of row.  same thing going the other way. 

did you get a row counter if not get one, knitting machines measure by rows not inches. feel free to pm me anytime.

tessa


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't have one, but have toyed with the idea a few times. Can you let us know how things continue, what you like and don't like about it?


I will do so. So far, because of what I learned on-line, I bought a 10 inch wide 4 foot long shelf from Ace Hardware to clamp the knitting machine to. I then clamp the shelf to another table. I did this for a few reasons. First, none of my tables are the type that the knitting machine can be clamped to because they don't have a wide enough space for the clamps built into the machine. I did not want to try the nonskid mat that came with it as it appeared that many of the reported problems were due to a non-sturdy setup. Second, if I have the machine clamped to a separate piece of wood, then it should be easier to move it or put it away when I am in the middle of a project. Finally, I knew that the bed of the machine and most of the parts, other than the needles, are plastic. While it seems a good quality plastic, I do want to give it all the support it needs to stay straight and level.

The machine only does a stockinette stitch without manual manipulation. I have not gotten into the fancy stitches yet. I am looking forward to doing cable, lace, and multi-color (Fair Isle and Picture).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> anna when you complete a row and you go back, kept the yarn snug as you push the bobbin back this will kept the yarn from causing a loop at the end of row. same thing going the other way.
> 
> did you get a row counter if not get one, knitting machines measure by rows not inches. feel free to pm me anytime.
> 
> tessa


Tessa, I am remembering to keep the yarn snug as I push the carriage back. I am not getting loops at the ends of the rows. However, I am having to first pull the yarn down from on top of the part of the stripper plate closest to the center feeder hole. If I don't then it jams on the first stitch. If I free the yarn before the beginning of each row, then pull the yarn snug just before the first stitch, then there are no jams and the rest of the row knits fine. This just adds a few seconds to each row but it interrupts the flow. Also, I did not see anyone do this in the videos. Therefore I figure that something is wrong to cause the yarn to go up over the plate.

I did not get a row counter yet. I was going to wait to see how I liked the machine. I plan to get one with a 40% off coupon soon.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I had my DH put the shelf on a ironing board permanently this way I could adjusted it to what ever height I want.  It folds it up when not needed. also keep the ball of yarn higher that the carrage bed and fed from the back.

Don't worry about speed in time you'll fly.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

are you using weights? the rod is not enought


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Mounting the shelf on an ironing board sounds like a great idea! 

I am currently feeding the yarn from the back but do not have it higher than the carriage bed yet.

I am not worried about speed yet; I know I am still learning. I am very happy that I have had very few dropped stitches (3) and ripped out rows (2)! I also have two items with only hand sewing/tassel making left. 

I am using weights. I saw that mentioned on the Web as well as a site that showed how to make claw weights from cheap forks. I have several cheap metal forks and spoons that I bought for picnics so that I would not worry if they were lost but were much better than using plastic. I bent two of the forks to use as claw weights for each edge. Then I clamped a small hand clamp to each fork to give it enough weight. They seem to be working fine. I moved them up about every 6-8 rows.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

the forks are a great idea better than curtain hooks and fishing weights that I used.

do you hand knit?

how are the chickens?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The chickens are doing well.

I have done hand knitting but I do not enjoy it. I spend too much time trying to keep the tension consistent so I find it more stressful than relaxing.

This morning I finally got the hang of keeping the yarn snug at the beginning of the row. I think I was not starting soon enough. Now I start keeping the yarn snug as soon as I change directions and it is working fine. Thanks for the reminder as it made me check what I had been doing.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have a knitting machine.  I have an embroidery machine, two sewing machines, a serger and a hemmer.  I've always been curious about knitting machines.  Really, I'm curious about most crafting.  I'm working on some wire crosses right now and did a little embroidery last week.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

About 15 years ago, I bought something similar.  I soon realized that for what I wanted to make, I would need more.  So I returned it. 

A friend who had spent about $5,000 on an electronic machine and every attachment/accessory you could imagine sold me her setup for $1500.  It was a great bargain. 

I never had the patience to master it though (even after taking lessons).  I wish I did because I know a couple of people who made some lovely sweaters with theirs.  I ended up selling it.  

My problem is I have a lot of things I want to do but get frustrated unless I can master it quickly


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

lonestar said:


> I don't have a knitting machine. I have an embroidery machine, two sewing machines, a serger and a hemmer. I've always been curious about knitting machines. Really, I'm curious about most crafting. I'm working on some wire crosses right now and did a little embroidery last week.


I understand the curiosity about various crafts. DH says my hobby is collecting hobbies (nearly all craft related).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Boston said:


> ... My problem is I have a lot of things I want to do but get frustrated unless I can master it quickly


My problem is that I often get bored after I master something so then move on to something else. Since this machine is basic and requires manual manipulation to do the more complicated and interesting stitches, I suspect it will take a while before I feel I have mastered it completely. I am happy that I seem to have the basic operation down fairly well (middle of lesson 4) and am not having problems with the machine itself.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I understand the curiosity about various crafts. DH says my hobby is collecting hobbies (nearly all craft related).


I know this life.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

My first career, after college, was theatrical costuming.  I have a room full of goodies:  fabric, trim, yarn, sewing machines, serger, and 3 knitting machines, including the Bond.  So far, the Bond is the only one I've used.  Never made it do tricks like intarsia.  But it was very satisfying for big sweater pieces.  And I liked the noise it made.

Everything got stowed, when the kids were little and I got out of theater.  The sewing room became 'the room where the cat sleeps and junk gets stored when company comes.'

But one boy is in college, and the other is a high school senior.  And I am finally about to reclaim my hobbies.  A couple of months ago, I found the instruction manual on line for the incredibly involved, two carriage Singer knitting machine that I got at a garage sale for $50.  The only thing missing was the manual, and it was incomprehensible without it.  

Once the weather is cooler and I am in a sweater mood, I have big plans.

And I love the idea of a shelf on an ironing board.  I got a big sewing table at a different garage sale.  It must go.  It does nothing but take up too much space in a small room.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

OOooohhh, I'm happy to have seen this thread!

Annalog, you got a really good JoAnn coupon - mine was only 40%!  I've thought about knitting machines, but never really looked into it.  Guess I'll go look for the YouTube one.  Can you give us a link?
I've been hand knitting now for a little over a year.  I'm well into my first sweater, but it is taking a long time.

I also have an embroidery machine that I used so often when the kids were little.  I brought it back out, but haven't got the gumption up to turn it on again yet.  It is dated now, the ones I see in the stores do so much more.  Still, I get Snoopy if I ever want!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Bond America is the company that makes the knitting machine the have a web sight www.shopbondamerica.com (I can't do links)
they have great stuff you could go broke there.  I've found what I wanted there and bought it at joann's or michael's with a coupon.
It takes me about 3 days to knit and sweater. 
best of all with a k2 you can  knit and k2 can read to you at the same time!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Annalog, you got this knitting machine for about 50 bucks?  Wow!
Thanks for the link, Tessa!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Annalog, last New Years, we were in Tucson and I found a gal who has her own little farm with goats and sheep and alpacas.  She does her own yarn - spins it, etc.  I made three scarves from the yarn I bought off her.  Not cheap, but nice yarn!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Carol, I know I was very lucky to get a 70% off coupon. My mom and sister got 40% coupons.

Some of the videos I found:




Knitting Shorties with ribbing and some special stitches.

I watched several of the related videos. 

http://knitfits.theotherbell.com/bond-video-club.htm I have not watched these yet.

Some other links are:
http://www.bond-america.com/ which has links to their newsletter and some free patterns.
http://heidisknittingroom.com/ A site that shows several techniques and some homemade tools.
http://bondknitter.blogspot.com/2008/03/claw-weights.html The site where I saw how to make fork claw weights. However I did not use the lead fishing weights.
http://pocahontascofare.blogspot.com/2007/11/bond-antepenultimate-knitting-machine.html A site by someone who has the Incredible Sweater Machine (version before Ultimate).


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks like fun.  I will NOT look at knitting machines.  I will not!  I shouldn't.  It won't hurt to look.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I watched some of these, Annalog. I've never seen a knitting machine work before! I must not think of that when I am knitting my sweater stitch by stitch - to see how quickly it goes - wow! And the hours I've put into this sweater! Still, I think it must help to know knitting basics, right?
BTW, that one video had Christmas music playing in the background..... I'm getting an idea, you know..... heh heh heh! <sneaky grin>
Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

lonestar said:


> That looks like fun. I will NOT look at knitting machines. I will not! I shouldn't. I won't hurt to look.


LOL!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I watched some of these, Annalog. I've never seen a knitting machine work before! I must not think of that when I am knitting my sweater stitch by stitch - to see how quickly it goes - wow! And the hours I've put into this sweater! Still, I think it must help to know knitting basics, right?
> BTW, that one video had Christmas music playing in the background..... I'm getting an idea, you know..... heh heh heh! <sneaky grin>
> Thanks for sharing those!


It might help to think of how anything other than stockinette requires hand work on a basic knitting machine. Did you see the unraveling and reknitting for ribbing? 

I think knowing knitting basics does help. I know that the sweater I attempted to knit by hand long ago (and never finished) certainly helps me appreciate hand knitting, knitting looms, and knitting machines!



lonestar said:


> That looks like fun. I will NOT look at knitting machines. I will not! I shouldn't. I won't hurt to look.


LOL! It is not always fun. The following may contain some bad language and is only the first part of a set of videos where susyranner2009 tried to get the Bond Ribber to work. (I forget which one in the set has bad language. ) It might help you resist the temptation.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anna, Have you made anything yet with your knitting machine?  What projects do you have planned?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Anna, Have you made anything yet with your knitting machine? What projects do you have planned?


I definitely want to know more too.

I'm working on some wire crosses and some embroidered towels. I have an embroidery machine just staring at me.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am working on some baby blankets but I ran into some problems with the machine. I will be contacting the company to see what can be done. I will post pctures and more details this weekend.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann:  what kind of problems?

tessa


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Some of the needles on the left side became difficult to move, even by hand. Then little balls of grey foam came out from under those needles. After this happened, those needles were very easy to move and will move even when they are not supposed to.

Due to being out of town and then the holiday weekend, I have not yet contacted the company to see what they suggest be done.

I bought a 30 needle extension. The baby blanket pattern uses 127 of the 130 needles. The problem I am having happened when I started using the leftmost 20 needles of the original needle bed.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

That's one problem I've never had but it sound like some sort of packing better call  I know when my needles get hard to move I spray them with Bond"Easy Knit Spray" it a silicone lubricant that doesn't stain the wool but the bobbing moves very freely.

You might need another 30 needle  extension so your bobbing stays even on the board and doesn't fall off the end.
tessa


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Time for a bump!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I still have not found time during working hours to phone and report the problem with the machine. I have nearly finished two blankets. All that is left to do is weave in the loose ends, block, and add some ribbon trim.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anna, I'm sure you're too busy to post pics of the blankets you made.  But if you get a spare second.......


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Anna, I'm sure you're too busy to post pics of the blankets you made. But if you get a spare second.......


As soon as I finish the blankets I will photograph and post.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You know, every time I look at this thread, I want a knitting machine.... and then I think .. Ohh yeah, another hobby... something you need like another hole in the head. DH looks at all my craft & hobby stuff now like he would love to just chuck it all.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> You know, every time I look at this thread, I want a knitting machine.... and then I think .. Ohh yeah, another hobby... something you need like another hole in the head. DH looks at all my craft & hobby stuff now like he would love to just chuck it all.


I so know this thinking. I have two sewing machines, a serger, a hemmer and an embroidery machine. In addition, I crochet, and have been working on some wire crosses. I also sometimes help my husband with some of our wood working projects. It's been too hot to do that lately but I have done some fine sanding and shaping with my dremel for some carvings we made. Right now I am looking at my work table and wonder if there is really any hope of it ever being organized in any real way. Still, it feels so good to do this work.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

< candlemaker (thankfully not much left of this... except the knowledge.)
< soapmaker (TONS of molds, & fragrances, Gonna have to buy some oil/butter supplies soon, almost out of bars)
< quilter (1 antique treadle machine, one of the first portable sewing machines, 4 regular sewing machines,  & -dreams of a serger, embroidery machine & longarm machine) more fabric & rulers than I can count. and threads.. tons and tons of threads.. like 45 shades of just blue thread alone.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

BTackitt
I love to learn about other's adventures in the crafting world.
It sounds like you have been having fun.  I made candles for a very short time.  I still have some of the supplies somewhere.
I am trying to focus my attentions on the embroidery machine as it was the most costly piece of equipment I have ever had.  It is great fun and can also be expensive to keep supplied- threads, needles, stabilizers, software, digitized patterns, fabrics--- but I love it.  Last weekend, I went to an embroidery party.  It is like a tupperware party but for embroidery.  It was great fun and I feel inspired.  Tomorrow I am going to a class called "In the Hoop", which means we are going to stitch a coin purse, zipper and all, in the hoop of the embroidery machine.  I am very excited.  I have barely scratched the surface of what the machine can do.  I am trying to stretch my imagination.

What do you like to sew?  You must love it to have so many machines.  I have a small Bernina and a Brother machine I inherited from a friend.  I also have a small Brother serger and a hemmer I have not yet used.  I haven't been sewing much lately but I'm headed that way.

Hope you are enjoying a great Sunday evening.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh .. I quilt. Hence the desire for a longarm machine.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lonestar,
We're all in good company!  I have a sewing machine (ok, 2), a serger, an embroidery machine.  I started crocheting, but got more into knitting.  I have done several sewing projects this summer, and the dining room table holds my machines, and I am loathe to put them away!
I am curious about your embroidery class.  How in the world can you stitch a coin purse with an embroidery machine?  Which embroidery machine do you have?  Mine is pretty old.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Carol- I have a six needle Brother embroidery machine. It does great work. I've had it two years and have barely scratched the surface with it. I'm on it now though. The coin purse turned out well. It was great fun. The trick is the digitized pattern- I use patterns from Anita Goodesign quite a bit. The digitizer, Steve Wilson, is a master at digitizing. I attended a two day class he presented a few years ago and saw first hand what care he puts into his patterns.

Today I stitched a quilt square- I was able to stitch the pattern, then add the batting and backing and the machine quilted a beautiful square. This wasn't Anita Goodesign but from a good digitizer from this area. I had some difficulty with the stitch order but I am working that out.

Here is the Anita Goodesign website- http://www.anita-goodesign.com/ All the patterns come in several sizes and with great instructions as pdf files.

I love to craft in so many ways. It has to do with the good feeling while making something- I guess writers have this. I would love to know more about your sewing projects.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Today (drum roll, please....) I finally finished my very first sweater!  I have been knitting it now for 9 months.  It is a long sleeve pullover in a creamy cotton.  Completely done in garter stitch - the bottom part and the sleeves were knitted on  size 5 and 10 needles, giving it a more sheer appearance.  The thing weighs a ton!  Now I NEED some cooler weather here in So. Cal. so I can wear it.  Enough of these 90 degree days!
Next project - curtains for my DD room at college.  she's renting a house with friends.  Green curtains, need I say more?  Not green as in eco-friendly.  Green as in GREEN!  Will be glad to ship those puppies out of here!  
And a seat cushion for her desk chair.
Then after all that - I'm knitting my Dad a scarf out of buffalo yarn!  Beautiful brown color, I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Yay Carol! Photos?  (More patience that I would have! )


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Carol.  Yes, photos please.

I have been nothing short of frustrated.  My embroidery software has pooped out on me and I have spent the last several days working on it.  Still not done but it's getting better.


----------

